# WHY....WHY???? upset with myself



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Well just a few minutes ago i get a call....a call that i have been waitng for since i was 17....the old man calls me and says hey you got you pass port, you got invited to hunt 40,000 acres in Mexico, my reaction S><%$, D*&%, no i dont. my old man has been hunting mexico for several years and has taken my older brother once to this same 40,000 acres ranch, a guy we know leases it. well i interviewed for a postion at this guys bussiness a welding shop (was going to be a project manger) and ended up taking another job a couple of years ago. i make it a habbit to contact him every so often to keep in touch (incase i need another job). my old man has been friends with him a long time. they take this trip every year. well some one backed out and the guy ask my old man what i have planned for that time frame and then the call came..JEEZ why dont i have a passport!!!! simple right just go get it Wrong....they leave this wednesday and to get one in 24hrs cost 350 processing plus the govt charge of 170, what would i have left to mount my trphy with. sorry for the rant but my weekend just got shot!!!! oh being the great person i am i called my older brother and said hey take my spot ( he has a passport) and of course he says hell yeah i am all over it. 
3
so best of luck to them...knock em Dead no culls allowed!!!! only trophies and man do they have them


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Castaway2 said:


> Well just a few minutes ago i get a call....a call that i have been waitng for since i was 17....the old man calls me and says hey you got you pass port, you got invited to hunt 40,000 acres in Mexico, my reaction S><%$, D*&%, no i dont. my old man has been hunting mexico for several years and has taken my older brother once to this same 40,000 acres ranch, a guy we know leases it. well i interviewed for a postion at this guys bussiness a welding shop (was going to be a project manger) and ended up taking another job a couple of years ago. i make it a habbit to contact him every so often to keep in touch (incase i need another job). my old man has been friends with him a long time. they take this trip every year. well some one backed out and the guy ask my old man what i have planned for that time frame and then the call came..JEEZ why dont i have a passport!!!! simple right just go get it Wrong....they leave this wednesday and to get one in 24hrs cost 350 processing plus the govt charge of 170, what would i have left to mount my trphy with. sorry for the rant but my weekend just got shot!!!! oh being the great person i am i called my older brother and said hey take my spot ( he has a passport) and of course he says hell yeah i am all over it.
> 3
> so best of luck to them...knock em Dead no culls allowed!!!! only trophies and man do they have them


 $520 expenses on an otherwise free trip? You are crazy for not getting your passport expedited.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

backwater1 said:


> $520 expenses on an otherwise free trip? You are crazy for not getting your passport expedited.


trust me i have been running it through my head over and over..my wife probally wont like the last minute i am leaving the country to hunt talk with only a 5 day notice. And the expedition fee well... I got until monday for the 24 hrs processing...but on the other hand my brother has been having a rough 2013 (foundation correction, new ac , new roof, had roofer steal $5000 and not show up, truck broke down 4-5 times) maybe he could relax


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a passport.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

goatchze said:


> I have a passport.


LOL.....wait do you look like me ??????? 5'5" 150lbs brown hair blue /green eyes


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Castaway2 said:


> LOL.....wait do you look like me ??????? 5'5" 150lbs brown hair blue /green eyes


No, I look like me! Where do I meet your dad?:rybka:


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Backwater1 said:


> $520 expenses on an otherwise free trip? You are crazy for not getting your passport expedited.


Really... you can always put the head in a freezer until you have the funds to get it mounted!! Every taxidemist I have ever known would work with you on payments...I think you made a huge mistake!!! I have my passport and 4wks vac time can I go in your place


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

You should have jumped on that opportunity and never looked back lol. Just bring the wife some chiclets! lol jk


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Really... you can always put the head in a freezer until you have the funds to get it mounted!! Every taxidemist I have ever known would work with you on payments...I think you made a huge mistake!!! I have my passport and 4wks vac time can I go in your place


I pretty sure i did but....there is no but !!!! i will go with better to give then to recieve. my brother will be exhilarated!!!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

LazyL said:


> You should have jumped on that opportunity and never looked back lol. Just bring the wife some chiclets! lol jk


LOL


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

goatchze said:


> No, I look like me! Where do I meet your dad?:rybka:


mexico...next to the 13 yrold with the AR


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I have a passport. 6' 5" tall, 350 or so...close enough.

Where do I meet your Dad?



TH


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

A $500 dollar fee to hunt 40k acres and a shot at a trophy plus hang out with your pop? Man you are craaazy.


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm Mexican!

Where do I meet your dad?...


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Your leg sore from kicking your own arse yet?

John


----------



## Txsouthernman81 (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't be too hard to get across the border and back illegals do it all the time lol


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Ill give you $500 to let me fill your spot.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

I ain't the smartest guy around, but I have learned, wives will get over it and never pass up a chance to spend time with your Dad hunting or fishing.


----------



## bighrt4 (Oct 26, 2012)

This falls under a golden piece of advice an old man gave me years ago,

"You can always make more money!"


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

So have you applied for your passport yet? Don't let this happen again.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

BATWING said:


> A $500 dollar fee to hunt 40k acres and a shot at a trophy plus hang out with your pop? Man you are craaazy.


trust me i know but i get to hunt with him every season at our lease and well this way my brother is in debt to me for ....LIFE, trust me if i had 500 right now to just toss i would.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

since everyone on here seems to think i am crazy ....how about that intrest free loan guys....no one is offering that up ??????


----------



## Castin-N-Blastin (Mar 29, 2011)

Go to the passport agency in Houston.. I was able to get mine within 24 hours for a last minute trip to Cabo this summer, and it hardly cost me anymore than if I had gotten it through the post office!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Would have*



Castaway2 said:


> since everyone on here seems to think i am crazy ....how about that intrest free loan guys....no one is offering that up ??????


Have done it before with some collateral like I chainsaw or gun , just something to hold ! Till paid off $500 is chump change for some ? Missing out is priceless to most :rybka:


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

You still got time to get the passport done at the Houston office. If you decide not to go, at least get a passport soon. IMO, every citizen should have one.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a passport!!! I like Mexico!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

So...watch football this weekend and get a passport next week. Next season will be along shortly enough.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Gasspergoo said:


> I ain't the smartest guy around, but I have learned, wives will get over it and never pass up a chance to spend time with your Dad hunting or fishing.


X2...on that one bud


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

You can hunt Mexico without a passport. It is easier with one but your drivers license and a copy of your birth certificate will get you there and back. Lot's of people do it without one.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Castaway2 said:


> JEEZ why dont i have a passport!!!!


I have one and I'm available for adoption.



> to get one in 24hrs cost 350 processing plus the govt charge of 170, what would i have left to mount my trphy with.


You're getting the cart before the horse. First you have to shoot one, and that's not a given. You can always do a Eurotrash mount for basically nothing.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

M16 said:


> You can hunt Mexico without a passport. It is easier with one but your drivers license and a copy of your birth certificate will get you there and back. Lot's of people do it without one.


I believe that has all changed. There is a chance that you can enter Mexico without a passport, but you won't be allowed back into the United States.


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

AvianQuest said:


> I believe that has all changed. There is a chance that you can enter Mexico without a passport, but you won't be allowed back into the United States.


You may get a good chewing from the border agent, or maybe a fine but how can they not allow you back into your own country? Showing ID and birth certificate of course.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

3 things every man should have:

1. A passport.
2. A thousand dollars in cash.
3. and a handgun.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Avianquest is correct. You do need a passport now for Mexico.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Alexnillo said:


> You may get a good chewing from the border agent, or maybe a fine but how can they not allow you back into your own country? Showing ID and birth certificate of course.


You would eventually get back in after a lot of delay, red tape, and multiple cavity searches.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm just trying to figure out how hard it is to come up ~ $500 and be able to say my dad was there when I killed this trophy??????
I'm turning a guided hunt down 2 weeks from now to spend time with my daughter whom I haven't been able to see in a month......pretty easy decision for me......dad.....won't be here my whole life......($500)........yep...still pretty easy decisionhwell:


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Everyone should have a passport these days.
My kids had passports when they were only 7 or 8 yrs old.

Not just for occasions like yours, but for last minute chances to travel that just pop up.
Last year I had 3 days to be ready for a Lifetime trip to Nepal. Got to see Mt. Everest with my own 2 eyes. Amongst many other places. Glad I had a passport.
I would pay the $ and expedite yours.
Wish you well.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I would have payed the $ for the passport for sure! Sounds like an awesome trip!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

You'll get over the money spent on a passport(which use to be good for 10 years)a lot faster than turning down a hunt of a lifetime.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

spurgersalty said:


> I'm just trying to figure out how hard it is to come up ~ $500 and be able to say my dad was there when I killed this trophy??????
> I'm turning a guided hunt down 2 weeks from now to spend time with my daughter whom I haven't been able to see in a month......pretty easy decision for me......dad.....won't be here my whole life......($500)........yep...still pretty easy decisionhwell:


well coming up with the money isnt hard....it is justifying the amount vs the amount not to have it expedited...as for having my dad present when i kill a trophy well that has been done numerous times, so whay not share the wealth with the brother. proof of dad with me on some trophies( i consider trophies) see below last one he didnt make the picture but was right there, first one out of his stand second one sitting in the stand with me.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Personally, I think everyone should have a passport. Just get one so you'll be ready in the future.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

txjustin said:


> Personally, I think everyone should have a passport. Just get one so you'll be ready in the future.


planning on it....Mexico will come again next year hopefully


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

You can still cross with DL and original BC. The only difference is you will get inspected and they run you thru the computer system. Otherwise it's not an issue. And we cross Mexico almost weekly and have verified this info with customs. Personally - get a passport or passcard. I hate delays at the border.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

AvianQuest said:


> I believe that has all changed. There is a chance that you can enter Mexico without a passport, but you won't be allowed back into the United States.


Correct. Same goes for Canada now as well. It was changed in 2003 or 04. Part of the post 911 border initiatives. Airplane travel at least. Haven't driven across a border in ages.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

txjustin said:


> Personally, I think everyone should have a passport. Just get one so you'll be ready in the future.


And keep it in one of those RFID passport holders. US passports all have the chips in them now. Nearby scammer with the right device can snag your complete info.


----------



## FishingallthetimeinmyJB (Feb 24, 2014)

Castaway2 said:


> planning on it....Mexico will come again next year hopefully


What an opportunity you had. Sorry you missed out there Bud. Maybe next time. Must have passport always ready.


----------

